# Kitty fight Matrix style, including slo-mo. LOL



## Augusta (May 29, 2008)

I thought this was pretty funny. Can't imbed it but here is the link. It's not very long. There are some other really funny animal videos on the site. The one with the Panda mom and baby is a crack up and the cat squeezing himself into small fishbowl.  


Funny Cat Videos | Funny Cats - Kitty Fight Matrix Style


----------



## Poimen (May 29, 2008)

I am not a fan of cats (or any animals for that matter) but that was amusing.

In fact I always laugh when cats are (play?) fighting cats, or dogs for that matter.


----------



## Augusta (May 29, 2008)

Funny Josh.  What a couch potato kitty.


----------

